# block internet on one computer on the network



## cakeboy

Hi all,
have just set up my daughters pc on the home network, what i need help with is this, i need to block all access at the computers end to the internet through the router, as it has it's own internet connection at this end, i still want to be able to browse for files on this computer as well, i know i am missing something simple on this computer but its baffling me! 
Cheers in anticipation of your reply!


----------



## StumpedTechy

Change the default gateway of the computer. Then you will still be able to do things on the network but that computer won't get out to the internet.


----------



## pinntech

That is one way of doing it. Another way of doing it would be to check your router and see if you can &#8220;BLOCK&#8221; her PC&#8217;s internet access. Most of the routers now days have that ability. Some even allow you to block by IP according to a schedule too.


----------



## cakeboy

how do i go about changing the default gateway on the pc in question?
Cheers all!


----------



## JohnWill

Control Panel, Network Connection, select the properties of the Local Area Connection, and then Properties of TCP/IP. You'll have to configure the IP address and subnet mask, and leave the Default Gateway and DNS server addresses blank.


----------



## pinntech

I&#8217;m not sure how old your daughter is, but never under estimate the abilities of children. If she has access rights to the network properties, she can simply reset everything to &#8220;automatically obtain&#8221; and she is back on the net!

What router do you have? If you want a block that you solely have control over it is best to block her at the router if it has that ability!


----------



## golddust

pinntech said:


> Im not sure how old your daughter is, but never under estimate the abilities of children. If she has access rights to the network properties, she can simply reset everything to automatically obtain and she is back on the net!
> 
> What router do you have? If you want a block that you solely have control over it is best to block her at the router if it has that ability!


Boy, that's a fact. I worked in a high school computer lab and those kids managed to find a backdoor to accessing the c drives that our security software Fortress supposedly made inaccessible (won't say how here).


----------



## JohnWill

The router is clearly the place to do this blocking, and routers with parental control are pretty inexpensive. Keeping the router in an inaccessible place will help too.


----------



## Squashman

If you are running windows Vista, it has Parental Controls builtin. I haven't seen any hacks out there yet to bypass it. I am sure someone has or will sooner or later.


----------

